# 6 Weeks old!!



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is my pretty girl at 6 weeks old, still don't have a weight :S But here is my baby girl, her left eye seems to be doing better i'm hoping as she ages she will focus it a wee bit better. 
View attachment 5716

View attachment 5717


Just 13 more days!!!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Very pretty pup! Love her colors!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

She's growing !! Very very cute


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is beautiful


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

How adorable!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!!! Very pretty


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

She is a darling!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone I went shopping for her 2day at thats left to get is her lol


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she is lovely.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!! Stunning! You must be on pins and needles waiting to bring her home


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

rudy's gal said:


> OH MY GOD!!!! Stunning! You must be on pins and needles waiting to bring her home


Pins and needles was a few weeks ago now they're nails ; p We cannot wait to have her home finally


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she is beautiful her coat is unique so outstanding what happen to her litte eye?


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

oh bless her how cute is she and i love the colour of her


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

What a sweetheart...she is way too cute for words, LOL!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi she is beautiful her coat is unique so outstanding what happen to her litte eye?


Nothing happened to it, she was born with a slight lazy eye, it's starting to straighten as she gets older so were hoping that she will be able to fully focus it in the coming months 

TY everyone we can't wait to until she comes home! Just 10 more sleeps ha ha


----------

